# Framing Odd Corners?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok....what is the 'right' way to frame an odd corner?

I have several 45 and 30 degree corners I need to frame. The bottom and top plates are easy...what ever the angle is....1/2 that...

I do not want to do it like I see most construction where they just get the stud close...works fine for the inside of the wall...but the outside ends up with a gap.

My guess is that the best way is to take a 4x4 and rip it with my table saw....I'm thinking that if I do it right, I can actually take the piece I cut off and use it on the other corner.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

the small gap on the outside is not a problem.
We used to rip a strip off of a 2x4 with the right angle on it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

same here. align the studs at the inside corner of the plate, then rip a filler strip for the outside corner on the angle of the wall. this will give solid backing for the drywall and corner bead


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is the trick for a 2x4 wall with a 45 degree angle. Rip a 2x4 at 2" to the long side at a 22 1/2 bevel. This will give you two equal bevels by making one cut. staple these two pieces to each other and use this at the end of the angled walls.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

you can also just rip the 2x4 in half with teh angle on it and get two out of one by having the short point on the ripped peice line up with the outside corner . this peice gets through nailed through the common stud closest to teh corner.. the long point tip will be flush with the opposite stud on the joiner wall

if i can find my cables to my scanner ill do a sketch and post it


----------

